# I Phone weather apps



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Any favorites guys ?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Didnt you see the news.... It's not going to snow this winter. 


JK! I would like to know the same thing.

Andrew


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I use Accuweather on Safari and just watch the radar and have another page with the 5 day forecast.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

noaa.gov for updates And I do like the accuweather app for the animated radar map.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Accuweather is good for the radar but their forecast is all over the place. Yea it could snow tomorrow...or not snow...be cloudy....but also sunny.


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

Spucel;1379954 said:


> Accuweather is good for the radar but their forecast is all over the place. Yea it could snow tomorrow...or not snow...be cloudy....but also sunny.


:laughing::laughing:

Typical Accuweather Forecast for ya. I like the TWC iPhone app. Works good.


----------

